
Vim Hates You - royosherove
http://vimhatesyou.com/
======
nicolashahn
As someone who's been using Vim for years, I'm not sure if as a newcomer I'd
be intrigued or scared off by that intro video.

------
default-kramer
Great job on the music! What did you use? Is that vocal in the first 40
seconds programmable?

